

Cuomo files antitrust suit against Intel - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704013004574515463907986686.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTWhatsNews

======
wglb
This might be behind a paywall, here is another link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/technology/companies/05chi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/technology/companies/05chip.html?_r=1&hp)

